# Echolot mit Geschwindigkeitsgeber



## Tinsen (31. Mai 2005)

hallo,

ich brauche ein echolot, was eigentlich nicht viel können muss. wichtig ist, dass es preiswert ist und ein Geschwindigkeitsgeber anschließbar ist.

wir hatten auf unserem boot ein altes humminbird, was aber den geist aufgegeben hat und außerdem der geschwindigkeitsgeber zerbrochen ist.

was könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?

danke.


----------



## basswalt (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Echolot mit Geschwindigkeitsgeber*

das angebot ist halt recht gross. huminbird , eagle, garmin ,lowrance und wie die alle heissen. mein garmin 100 tut seit ein paar jahren seinen dienst zuverlässig.
möglich dass die geber mit geschwindikeit doch einiges teurer sind. mit der differenz kannst fast ein gps kaufen...


----------



## Loup de mer (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Echolot mit Geschwindigkeitsgeber*

Hallo Tinsen,

hast du kein GPS? Das nehme ich immer um die Geschwindigkeit (über Grund) zu messen. 
Brauchst du die Geschwindigkeit durchs Wasser? 
Für mein Lowrance X126DF hab ich noch einen unbenutzten Log-Geber, der wird aber an dein Humminbird nicht passen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Echolot mit Geschwindigkeitsgeber*

Hallo,
ich gehe mal davon aus, das es sich hier um Informationen für einen Schleppangler geht. Da ist die Geschwindigkeit über Grund nicht unwichtig, wesentlich wichtiger aber ist die Geschwindigkeit durchs Wasser. Erst mit beiden Informationen kann man sich dann die Infos koppeln, die man benötigt.
Ich würde mir eines der neueren Eagle oder Lowrance Geräte kaufen. Die Speedanzeige ist auf 0,1 er Teiler anzeigbar und relativ genau - soweit die Geber ordentlich montiert sind.


----------



## Tinsen (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot mit Geschwindigkeitsgeber*

moin,

na da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. mein vater ist bootsfahrer und kein angler. er will sehen, wie schnell er mit dem boot fährt. er bracuht weniger ein echolot. ich selber habe ja das x-135. aber das bekommt er nicht 

geschwindigkeit über grund ? geschwindigkeit über wasser ? ähh, wovon redet ihr gerade.

das humminbird ist defekt. dafür brauchen wir nichts mehr ! 

deswegen brauchen wir ja was neues 

die idee mit dem gps ist gar nicht mal so schlecht ...


----------



## Jirko (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot mit Geschwindigkeitsgeber*

hallöli timsen #h

die geschwindigkeit über grund ist die summe der bootsgeschwindigkeit + strömungshub. beispiel: fährt nen kahn in strömungsrichtung (stärke strömung 1KN) mit nen bootsspeed von 6KN, so beträgt die geschwindigkeit über grund 7KN... fährt der kahn just mit diesen 6KN bootsspeed gegen die strömung (stärke 1KN), so beträgt die geschwindigkeit über grund 5KN #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot mit Geschwindigkeitsgeber*

Die Erklärungen von Jirko sind mal wieder perfekt!
Wenn dein Vater seine Bootsgeschwindigkeit feststellen will um berechnen zu können, wie lange er von Kiel nach Oslo braucht, ist das GPS sicher die billigste und genaueste Methode. Und man muß nichts am Uterwassertei anschrauben.


----------

